# FUR BELLY SHOTS!



## Olliesmom

We all know they love the "paws in the air" sleeping!!!

Here are a few - (and just extra shots of my boys cause I thought they were cute!)

POST YOUR BELLIES!!! eace:


----------



## Havtahava

I just love that second photo!


----------



## irnfit

I'll have to get a belly shot of Kodi and Shelby. If you go into the gallery and look at mine, you will see a belly shot of my cat, Missy. She was playing with Shelby.


----------



## Thumper

Great shots!

I'm surprised I don't have more belly shots of Guccho! She loves sleeping on her back.

I will have to get some tonight when she sinks into the NEW bed being delivered today..we will both be in heaven 

Here's one for now:

Kara


----------



## JimMontana

Yes, Catherine, I agree that 2nd photo, "belly 2", is a Winner!

"Guccho" looks soooo soft there, Kara. Was that a typo or is that a nickname -- I like it!

Okay, it may be not as photogenic for our white Havs, but I'll bite. Here's two how we often see Minka on her back: Tully has her there in play. So that's one white belly and one back; and then again with a good ferocious playful puppy snarl.

Click on photo to enlarge.


----------



## Thumper

Great pictures of Tully and Minka!  They just are incapable of taking bad pictures.

Guccho is a nickname I use daily, she responds to it. I have a few other nicknames, too...Pumpkin, Princess..and I'm sure some others I can't remember right now.

Its coffee time! 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

Here's My Contribution...enjoy.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

oooops forgot the pic....eeeek


Derek


----------



## Sissygirl

Thumperlove said:


> Great shots!
> 
> I'm surprised I don't have more belly shots of Guccho! She loves sleeping on her back.
> 
> I will have to get some tonight when she sinks into the NEW bed being delivered today..we will both be in heaven
> 
> Here's one for now:
> 
> Kara


Look at that pink belly...how cute.

Marie


----------



## Olliesmom

WHAT CUTE BELLIES!!! eace:


----------



## radar_jones

Those pink belly shots when they are sleeping are the best...no moving around too much....

Derek


----------



## JimMontana

Here's one more I found. And with a yawn too! This was younger Tully -- his belly hair is longer now; not as much pink showing. Tully's underside and legs are all white.

Derek, your other "New Radar Pics" reminded me of Minka looking unnaturally fluffy, since she gets bath only infrequently.


----------



## radar_jones

Love the reduced Pink Belly shots with the combom yawn pics. Radar gets that "No Comb Can Tame Me" look once in a while.

Derek


----------



## maryam187

Kara,
I love, love, love Gucco's aka Gucci's belly picture, she looks so fluffly, tiny, sweet and kissable! Wish I could've kissed her little pink baby belly! :baby:
Maryam.


----------



## radar_jones

Ha Ha that reminds me of giving my friends Pink Bellies when we would hold them down and slap their stomachs until the turned all pink.....Good Fun.

Derek


----------



## Leeann

These pictures are all soooo cute, Riley only lies on his back when looking for a belly rub but Monte is always belly up.. I will have to get some new pictures but these are some of my favorites my breeder had sent me.


----------



## radar_jones

Very Adorable...soo sweet and young and bald....ound: 

Derek


----------



## maryam187

*Oh my Goodness!!!!!*

Leeann!
How could you do this to me?!? I told you I was in love with Monte, I almost fainted when I saw his baby-belly-pics! He is the cutest puppy I've ever seen!!! Ahhhh, I want one JUST LIKE THAT!!!!!
Maryam.


----------



## mckennasedona

I love this thread. I have some belly shots of the girls I'll post later this evening! 
Very cute shots so far. 

Susan


----------



## Lina

These pictures are all so cute! I love the little puppy ones of Riley.

Kubrick loves to lie belly up as well. This isn't really completely belly up but it does show his belly a bit. He loves to sleep with his head under the couch at my feet and I lowered the camera and took this picture.


----------



## Thumper

Question:

Does the pink belly/skin go away when they get older?

I think its SO precious! I hope she never loses the pink skin.

Kara


----------



## Lina

Kara, I'm pretty sure it does mostly because their hair grows longer and covers it.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks! I was just wondering if it changed colors or got darker? OR if the pink skin was a puppy thing. 

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Beautiful bellies, Here is Sam's baby belly, 1 week old.


----------



## Missy

ohhhhh precious little sam.


----------



## Thumper

Oh my!! Sam is SO WITTLE!!!! I just wanna touch him! 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

All this Pink Belly talk makes me want to call the Breeder and see if they have any pics of Radar when he was that young so I can see his baby belly shots.

Derek


----------



## Tiff

Desi and his sister (hope nobody is offended by the indecent exposure!)


----------



## Sissygirl

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks! I was just wondering if it changed colors or got darker? OR if the pink skin was a puppy thing.
> 
> Kara


Kara,

How old is Gucci? Sissy is 2 years 7 months and her belly is still pink and so is the bottom of some of her paws...so cute.

Marie


----------



## radar_jones

Hey I think we have some indecent exposure going on over there. What cute pink bellies.

Derek


----------



## Thumper

Gucci is almost 7 months  I love the pink skin! She has slight darkening in some areas on her back and around her nose. Sissy is so darn precious! I could smother her with Hav-kisses, too. hehe.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

Thumperlove said:


> Gucci is almost 7 months  I love the pink skin! She has slight darkening in some areas on her back and around her nose. Sissy is so darn precious! I could smother her with Hav-kisses, too. hehe.
> 
> Kara


It is just amazing how fast these little precious fur balls pentrate our lives.
My husband was so against an inside dog and now he can't wait to see her
everyday when he gets home. He is as crazy about her as I am.....
I love seeing havanese puppies - we don't have a lot here in the Tulsa area ( that I am aware of) but it is starting to spread this direction. A lady at my husband's work has started breeding them now - I saw one at our vets the other day - ooooh so cute - 10 weeks old... she was getting the ok to leave to go to her new family in California.


----------



## mckennasedona

What a sweet photo of Desi and his sister. Those tiny pink feet and look at that chubby tummy on Desi's sister. She's getting plenty to eat! Adorable.

Susan


----------



## maryam187

Aaahhh, look at Desi's little navel, how cute...
Maryam.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Those "belly" pics are adorable! I'll have to take one of Maddie, as she sleeps all night like that. And the puppy "belly" pics........awwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Laurief

This is my best belly shot, which is already in the gallery. I will have to look thru old pics for more. My guys all love to sleep on their backs!
Laurie


----------



## JimMontana

Laurie, you know I like THAT one!

As people are liking the pink puppy bellies, here's one more. Not my dog but I took this photo when visiting my breeder, when this litter was only 5 days old. A litter of 7 and this girl was upside down right in the middle. If the lighting looks kinda yellow, because they were in nursery under a heat lamp.


----------



## good buddy

oooh white puppies with pink bellys are so cute! I wanna do a raspberry on it!

I'm glad you had this idea for belly shots! Rufus has a freckly belly. Does anyone else have freckles?


----------



## radar_jones

Here are a couple of fur belly shots from the playdate with Helen (Whitbmom) and Ryan(Beamers Daddy). The pics are of Oreo. Very Nice.

Derek


----------



## Olliesmom

Austin's is sooo frecklely!! (if that is a word!)

You can somewhat see it on the first post but i can do better!

If I remember correctly it is called the "tic" (or tick or tik) gene! Where it is dark - dark hair will grow there!!

Correct me if I am wrong anyone with knowledge!!


----------



## Olliesmom

It is very obvious that our Havs have *NO* modesty!!eace:


----------



## radar_jones

I second that...None whatsoever....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Leeann

LOL Sorry Maryam, i forgot to put the big WARNING MONTE PICTURES sign out for you.

These pictures are all so cute, I love them all.

Christy, Riley has freckles just like Rufus, I love them.


----------



## good buddy

lbkar said:


> Christy, Riley has freckles just like Rufus, I love them.


I love them too! When I was looking at a new doggie, I also looked at the Chinese Cresteds and I really loved the ones with all the brown spots! Now, I get a Havanese and I also got those brown spots too! eace:


----------



## Havtahava

Olliesmom said:


> It is very obvious that our Havs have *NO* modesty!!eace:


LOL! So true! Melissa took a funny photo of Stogie at one time and posted it with a "censored" band across his penis. It was very cute.

Kara, Tinky is three years old (next week) and still has the pink belly, so I'd venture to say that Gucci will keep hers too.

I love all the belly shots! All of mine sleep on their back, except for Tinky. She's a little too princess-y for that.


----------



## Missy

I love all the belly shots and I can't believe we don't have one in all the millions of shots I have of the boys-- not one belly shot. Jasper dosn't expose himself except for belly rubs (and he has freckles too) But Cash falls into a deep deep sleep on his back he has freckles too and when he is in a puppy cut you can see pick skin through his white crest.


----------



## Leeann

No belly shots Missy but you got a great new Avatar...


----------



## lfung5

Love this thread and seeing all the belly shots.
I thought I had more pictures, since my guys sleep like that, but I think I ended up deleting a lot of them. They ended up looking like a lump of fur and you couldn't tell which end was the head and which the ass!


----------



## Jane

What a fun thread! I've posted this to the gallery before, but here's a double belly shot of my boys when Scout was still tiny!


----------



## lfung5

These Hav's are just so darn cute. Thanks everyone for sharing these pics. I just love these guys!


----------



## Jan D

What a great thread! I LOVE these shots. So very cute...just adorable!


----------



## dboudreau

I put this picture in the "Velco Dog" thread but it fits here too!


----------



## Havtahava

Linda, that sweater shot is hilarious! Which pup is that? He looks so stiff!


----------



## lfung5

Thats Scudder as a baby. I sent that picture to my brother who is big joker. I titled it, Scudder sleeping. His response was, shouldn't the title be R.I.P! Not so funny, but he had a point!


----------



## Havtahava

LOL!!! He does look stiff, but not _that _stiff.
Piaget loves to put his head in my lap and go belly up for belly scratches. He loves when I get down to his thighs and his legs go straight out, stiff, above the floor. It's hilarious and looks similar to Scudder's position, except that I'm scratching him.


----------



## mckennasedona

Here are my girls' belly shots. Both of them sleep on their backs and Sedona flips over at the drop of a hat for a belly rub!

Susan


----------



## Beamer

Susan... she is TO CUTE!!! awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## lfung5

Bella is the same way. Just walk up to her and she rolls on her back immediately. 

Cute picture susan. The camera angle makes it funny.


----------



## Jane

Susan, that is so cute. She really looks like a living teddy bear!!! :hug:


----------



## Havtahava

Jane, I love how your two totally fit into the groove of the bed. It looks like they love that snuggly feeling.

Susan, I know I've asked you this a bazillion times, and I'm sorry it just doesn't stick, but is Sedona the littermate of Lincoln & Cocoa? I know Cocoa flips on his back easily (or used to), but then again, so did Mister Trump. I had to train him to not do that because it doesn't go over so well in the show ring. Either way, I guess it runs in the family.


----------



## lfung5

Ok, I got Scudder this morning. I don't think he looks as stiff as the last picture I posted.LOL. He looks a lot bigger now that he's almost 8 1/2 months old huh? 

Funny, my husband has a ton of papers that need to be filed and if you look closely at the box, you can see where the furbabies tried to shred!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Here is just a few that i have with me at work. Dreamer does not get on her back for anything except to get a belly rub. One is a little blurry, sorry!


----------



## Missy

Ohh sooo cute. Debbie, Sam and your boy look sooooo peaceful and soooooooooo cute. Linda, the sweater shot is adorable. Jane I love how snuggly they look--- it's Lincoln and mini Lincoln. LOL. Ok I am determined to get a shot of Cash because he too is soooo cute. his little white paws fold towards his belly and his hind legs practically touch the floor---he looks like a furry human... 

OK- so here's the question? Cash, who is all HAV- low to the ground, long and stocky loves to lie this way. Jasper who has a stature more of the HSD, taller, finer boned doesn't--- but he does the froggy dog pose lying on his stomach with his back legs stretched out. Could it be that the longer, shorter dogs like to lie on their backs? and the taller, squared dogs like to lie like frogs? 

Help me with my unofficial study.


----------



## dboudreau

Missy said:


> OK- so here's the question? Cash, who is all HAV- low to the ground, long and stocky loves to lie this way. Jasper who has a stature more of the HSD, taller, finer boned doesn't--- but he does the froggy dog pose lying on his stomach with his back legs stretched out. Could it be that the longer, shorter dogs like to lie on their backs? and the taller, squared dogs like to lie like frogs?
> 
> Help me with my unofficial study.


Sam does both. The frogdog interpretation of a bath mat is his favorite way to sleep now. I think it is because it is cooler.


----------



## lfung5

Lets see, none of mine are really short or long but, 
Freddie is is tall with long legs and just longer than square bodied. He lies on his back and like a frog.
Bella is long legged and just longer than square and does both
Scudder has longer legs and just longer than square and does both.
If you are asking what they do more of?
I really think it's equal. But they sleep mostly on their backs, curled up or stretch completely out flat.


----------



## mckennasedona

> is Sedona the littermate of Lincoln & Cocoa?


Yes, Sedona is Lincoln and Cocoa's littermate. McKenna is Lito's older sister (from a Star/Max 04 litter).

Susan


----------



## Havtahava

mckennasedona said:


> Yes, Sedona is Lincoln and Cocoa's littermate. McKenna is Lito's older sister (from a Star/Max 04 litter).


Yea! I was right. It's finally sticking.


----------



## maryam187

You know I've been thinking...all these HAVs sleeping all night long on their back just emphasizes the fact that they are so humanly, maybe they just try to copy their humans?! LOL 
Maryam.


----------



## Havtahava

You definitely are on to something Maryam. One of my Havs doesn't even think she is a dog. She thinks she is human and even sits on the sofa on her butt with her back against the back of the couch. I'll have to get her picture one day. (Of course, she's doing it for a belly rub, but it's still hilarious to see.)


----------



## Poornima

*fur belly shot*

Here's Benji! When he doesn't want to go in his ex-pen, he promptly lies on his back, four paws in the air and then covers his eyes with front paws. He is so irrestably cute then that I have to give him belly rubs, kisses and cuddles and if I try to lift him, he goes limp like a sock and it is hard to pick him up. At this point I am laughing so hard that picking him up is out of question anyway. Here he is smiling that his delightful ruse has worked and I have forgotten all about putting him in his ex-pen....

Best,
Poornima


----------



## anneks

Missy said:


> OK- so here's the question? Cash, who is all HAV- low to the ground, long and stocky loves to lie this way. Jasper who has a stature more of the HSD, taller, finer boned doesn't--- but he does the froggy dog pose lying on his stomach with his back legs stretched out. Could it be that the longer, shorter dogs like to lie on their backs? and the taller, squared dogs like to lie like frogs?
> 
> Help me with my unofficial study.


This is the cutest thread. I love all the furry bellies!! Mirabel is definitly on the small side and close to the ground but she sleeps both ways. I love looking at her back paws when she is in the froggy dog pose. She also does the hip sit thing that was once talked about in another thread. Instead of sitting down on her butt, it is always to the side on her hip with her two feet sticking out to the side.


----------



## Olliesmom

I just want to *SQUEEZE* them *ALL!!!!!*


----------



## Lina

anneks said:


> She also does the hip sit thing that was once talked about in another thread. Instead of sitting down on her butt, it is always to the side on her hip with her two feet sticking out to the side.


I thought Kubrick was the only one that did that! He sits on his hip as well with one foot tucked under his body and the other sticking out. It makes it really funny because of our slippery wood floors that one foot starts to slide out and he's constantly correcting it.


----------



## Jane

Poornima,

Benji's tongue in that photo is HILARIOUS. It's like he's trying to play dead so you won't make him go in the crate!!!!

Lina,

Both my boys are "side sitters" too. Isn't it cute?


----------



## mckennasedona

Poornima,
That is an adorable photo of Benji. His tongue hanging out is funny.

Susan


----------



## Missy

oh these little babies are manipulative. I love the story (and the photo) about Benji!!!! I guess my theory about stomach/frog floor mat vs sprawled in their backs legs akimbo holds no weight.


----------



## Amy R.

Poornima, that is too cute. And Benji is so clever. Love his coloring. Love all the belly shots! 

Biscuit side-sits, which we have always thought is the dearest thing, and sometimes sleeps on his back, but not a lot. He is a very long Hav, with shorter legs, probably not politically correct, but still our angel.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy said:


> OK- so here's the question? Cash, who is all HAV- low to the ground, long and stocky loves to lie this way. Jasper who has a stature more of the HSD, taller, finer boned doesn't--- but he does the froggy dog pose lying on his stomach with his back legs stretched out. Could it be that the longer, shorter dogs like to lie on their backs? and the taller, squared dogs like to lie like frogs?
> 
> Help me with my unofficial study.


Sorry Missy - I just saw your question. I can reply about my three, and a couple of others that I've had.

Tinky isn't long or low to the ground, but she doesn't fit the HSD "type" either, and she doesn't lay on her back except when I put her there for brushing. She does like to kick her back legs out and throw herself on the tile floor. She also side sits and does the "v" split sit (both back feet sitting forward in a V with her butt flat on the ground & front legs straight, touching the floor together).

Then Hillary & Martha, who are more of the HSD type (well, mostly Hillary more than Martha), love to lay on their backs on any given moment.

Mister Trump (now Lito), is not low, but could be considered long & tall, loved to lay on his back.

Ahnold, neither long nor low, used to lay on his back quite a bit. Does he still Cosmosmom?

Maddie (not long or low either), is one I can't remember. MaddiesMom will have to comment on that.

All in all, my dogs don't fit your theory, but I think it was a good shot! Mine may be outside the norm.


----------



## irnfit

Shelby is lower to the ground than Kodi and she is the "froggy" one. Kodi is taller and doesn't sit froggy style. Kodi lies on his back more than Shelby does. He is the taller of the two. I took some belly pics, and am trying to get them on.


----------



## irnfit

Heeeeer's Kodi
I think the second one is his pose for Playgirl mag :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima

Hi all,
Thanks for your kind compliments! Benji used to sit on his butt with two hind legs sticking out on the side. We just loved that pose, but he outgrew it. His most favorite pose has been and is "froggy". The funniest thing to watch is when he sits on our hardwood floors and slides back, he starts by sitting on one end of the room and slowly slides back a few feet. He then walks back to the original spot and sits again to watch me work and then slowly slides back again. After a while he gives up and goes into his reliable froggy pose :biggrin1: 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Suuske747

Furry Belly Shots, sooooo hillarious! wouldn't you just want to scratch them all hahaha

Here are some shot of Sierra's furry belly 

We nickname her Twister, she often sleeps with her body completley twister and curved in the corner of the couch!


Another thing she strangely enough seems to think is comfortable is lying with you head down......like in this one.....


----------



## Poornima

Kodi's coat is so lustorus! The second one for the PlayGirl is hilarious! Aren't the Hav so cute?

Best,
Poornima


----------



## irnfit

Thanks. Benji is adorable. I remember you from the "other" list when you got Benji. I know it's not a belly, but since froggy has been mentioned, and one of my cat, Missy, doing her belly thing. It won't upload the frog pic. I'll have to try again.


----------



## irnfit

Froggy Shelby


----------



## Poornima

Hi Michele,
What a cute picture! Shelby is adorable, love his markings. Who cares if it's not a belly, aren't we all suckers for any Hav photos?

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Missy

Michele, love Kodi's playgirl pose!!!! and Shelby is such a cute throw rug. And of course Sierra, she is the female equivalent to to debbie's Sam. such a ham for the camera and soooo photogenic.... I suspect everyone is going to get an extra belly rub tonight.


----------



## dotndani

Ok here are some of Duncan, He wasn't really cooperative,but we tried!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Havtahava said:


> Mister Trump (now Lito), is not low, but could be considered long & tall, loved to lay on his back. Maddie (not long or low either), is one I can't remember. MaddiesMom will have to comment on that.
> 
> Maddie sleeps on her back with all 4 legs in the air, as did my previous Havanese. Maddie also lays froggy legged. She's got tall legs, like her dad Lito, I guess. I love everyone's belly shots! I got a couple of Maddie last night. In the first, she's sound asleep. In the second, she's just being silly.:biggrin1:


----------



## dotndani

Gotta love these doggies,they are so lovable and adorable.Such a little precious package!


----------



## Brady's mom

Everyone's pictures are so cute! I do just want to rub all of their bellies. Here are two pictures of Brady. One of each. He does the belly thing with a curl and all legs up and he sit like a frog.


----------



## radar_jones

Gorgeous shot of Brady. I can't get over that sweet face...too cute.

Derek


----------



## Poornima

Karen,
Brady look adorable. His stuffed toy looks cute too! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## dotndani

Karen how much does Brady weigh?He looks like a big doggie!How old is he?
Hubby just commented how cute he is and how big~
Dot


----------



## Brady's mom

Dot, 
He is my big little boy! He is 17-18 pounds depending on the day. My breeder tends to have dogs on the bigger side. My dreams of carrying him in a handbag ended very quickly. We were able to get in a few trips when he was a pup. But, the advantage is that he is sturdy. DH loves to rough house with him and Brady loves to rough house with kids or anyone. He was a year old in May. How big is Duncan now?


----------



## dotndani

He is such a cutie piei!!Duncan is a solid 10 lbs,but sometimes he feels heavier.My hubby also loves to roughouse with Duncan and my girls.


----------



## irnfit

Karen, that is such a nice picture of Brady. He is a handsome guy and he really does look just like his pictures.


----------



## radar_jones

I was just thinking to myself about Brady's weight and how it must be right up there with a pretty large Hav. I would have guessed by the pic that he was maybe even into the 20lb range. Big and Beautiful.

Derek


----------



## Amy R.

I did a double take when I saw Brady's pix tonight. Of all the dogs on the Forum, he looks the most like mine. And Biscuit is a big boy as well, 15 lbs at 10 months. Incredibly, he was the smallest of his litter, with smaller parents, and was expected to top out at 8-9 lbs. I had to discard my fantasy of carrying him around with me everywhere, too. 

Brady's face is sooo sweet. . .


----------



## Doggie Nut

I have really enjoyed looking at all the cute little bellies today! I particularly love our resident "playgirl" model! I love how these little guys kick back and relax! Makes me wish I could do that!!


----------



## Thumper

Oh the "Playgirl" pose is HILARIOUS! That is worthy of framing!

Sierra and Brady look so cute too. These fur belly shots are a joy! 

Love them all!

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

Wow Amy, Biscuit does look a lot like Brady. Biscuit is very handsome if I do say so. Brady didn't put on much weight after about 9 months, so maybe Biscuit has topped out. If not, it just means we have more of them to love! Derek, does he really look that big? He is a solid guy! It is funny because his hair is so thick that every time he gets a haircut, I can't believe how tiny he looks. I think the hair adds a few pounds:becky:.


----------



## Amy R.

Thank you. It's funny, *Karen* , I keep _thinking_ he's going to level off, and then it seems like every month he gains another pound. He just had another spurt in the last 2 wks. He's not at all fat, very lean, but he's a long guy. He did just get a puppy cut and feels a bit lighter. But, yep, the upside is that there's definitely more of those little guys to love ! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Dreamer only lays this way when she wants her belly rubbed. The others, well........they have NO modesty.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Speaking on NO modesty.......how do you get a 4 lb dog to stop humping?


----------



## Thumper

LOL!!!!!! ound: ound: ound: 


Cute pictures! I especially love the humping one! haha....that expression is priceless.

Modesty? What is that?? My kids think its so funny that Gucci sleeps like that, but they don't know that they are supposed to be modest of their bodies like we humans do, right? heh.

I have no ideas to stop humping! sorry 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

Brady always seems to look like such a Happy Go Lucky Hav. Karen you must really take such great care of him. Yeah he does look pretty big....but solid though...not too much fat on him at all. You must be doing something right...keep it up.

Derek


----------



## Laurief

Shannon, that is just too funny ound: I love the look the humper is giving you - as if to say - Go away I am busy!!


----------



## CinnCinn

Here's Rocky. 11 weeks and loves laying on his back!


----------



## Laurief

That Rocky is a doll!! Looks like a little stuffed animal.
Laurie


----------



## Thumper

Rocky is precious!!  He does look like a fluffy snugglepup! too cute

And I'm STILL cracking up over the humping Lil' Jax..

Now, this is why we don't have a BOY dog. Hubby and I are so horrified that we would have a humper....Even though, most say that it doesn't happen...Murphy's law would insure that we had a humper. ound:

He needs a tiny "Porn Star" shirt!! haha...remember that craze? I'm glad that fashion fad is over. shew.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Kara, actually Dreamer is more of a humper than any of them. I never knew females did that. Tripp TRIES to hump Jax but he is so tiny that he just rolls out from under him. Its sooo funny when he realizes he is no longer under him. Its more of a dominance thing im sure.


----------



## dboudreau

Great new pictures Shannon, Your avatar and sign pictures look complete now. 

Sam loves to "hump" the cat, but has never tried anything or one else. 

Rocky is a doll.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Everyones belly pics are so adorable! Valentino seems to know when I am about to take pics cause he'll stop doing whatever it is I'm trying to capture and run over and try to jump up to get the camera! As for the humping, I just gave up.....the only thing he tries to hump is my poor little 11 yr. old spayed female bichon!


----------



## marjrc

OMG, 12 pages in this thread and I just only now had time to read the first two! So far, great shots guys. I'm going to have to read more and see what I can come up with. Lord knows, the guys are soooooo often on their backs, without a care in the world. Gotta love that!


----------



## marjrc

Kara, you poor dear. You wrote: "I have no ideas to stop humping! sorry "

I just poke him in the ribs, say I have a headache and that usually stops it. 
Just some 'sisterly' advice from woman to woman. You know.  

LMBO

LOVE, love, love ALL these belly pics! I've been smiling from ear to ear since I started reading this thread and so thank you to everyone who has pics up. 

Ricky sleeps on his back an awful lot so I have plenty of him. These of Ricky are when he was younger though, first one he's 4 months old. 
Sammy finally started feeling more relaxed on his back after being here a couple of months and he's so adorable.  I will have to get some pics taken.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

marjrc said:


> Kara, you poor dear. You wrote: "I have no ideas to stop humping! sorry "
> 
> I just poke him in the ribs, say I have a headache and that usually stops it.
> Just some 'sisterly' advice from woman to woman. You know.
> 
> .


ound: ound: ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Thumper

Oh my!

Pull your heads out of the gutter, ladies!!!! ound: ound: ound: 

Uhh.....hmm.....well, I can't say much in my defense, except for I don't use the term "humping" on a regular basis! lol.

You got me good. tsk tsk.....paybacks are a *****! 

hehe

Kara


----------



## Jane

*humping...*

Shannon:

I read a blog once (written by a Hav owner about his dog's exploits) and he said they got a huge stuffed animal toy to be their puppy's "humping object." I'd never heard of such a thing, but apparently it worked for them! He'd hump the stuffed animal and leave their legs alone


----------



## CinnCinn

I found one of Rudy too! I just love their soft under-belly.


----------



## Missy

Here is our Cash's Belly shot. He woke up when Michael took the picture- but this is usually how he sleeps...


----------



## Leeann

This thread always brings a big smile to my face..
Great Belly shots everyone. LOVE them all.


----------



## CinnCinn

Kara, was it you who first used the "humping" word????? Well, my 2 boys, as you know, are 3 months & 8 months (Rocky & Rudy) and they both "hump" each other OR my leg!!!!!:nono: My vet ASSURES me this is not a "sexual" issue as it is a dominance issue. (Head out of the gutter!) I'm up for any discussion when it comes to the boys.

I wouldn't trade my boys for anything (humps & all). Have you heard the saying, girls LOVE you, but boys are *IN* LOVE with you. I might be starting something, but BOYS RULE! tee hee, lol!


----------



## lfung5

I saw Rudy's pic, so had to post another one of Scudder. I guess sleeping on his back runs in the family! Tonight was a good night for belly shots. Everytime I looked over he was on his back in different locations!


----------



## CinnCinn

Boy, it's really something how much they look alike. Even their hair has the same texture. One day they'll have to meet again! Rudy isn't normally a "back sleeper", he prefers to lay on his stomach with his back legs stretched out.

Rudy's hair is pretty easy to maintain. He doesn't matt very easily. Does Scudder? Do you think his adult coat is coming in yet?


----------



## lfung5

Cindy,
Scudder does not matt either and he runs through fields and streams everyday. Every night I comb out handfuls of burrs, twigs, leaves and grass. All this debris combs out with ease. I am not looking forward to the coat change, but I guess it will come soon.

Scudder prefers his back but does the stretch out position too.

I know you travel a lot, so if ever in Philla area let me know. We will reunited the brothers.


----------



## Jane

Missy,

I love Cash's belly! It is so WHITE!!!!

Cute!


----------



## Olliesmom

Mom of 2 male furbabies.....

Lets get this straight!!

Male furbabies are in love with you!!! DH's - well???? My husband just doesn't do the same "I LOVE YOU" dance when I get home!! 
*ound: ound: ound: ound:*


----------



## Thumper

What's funny in THIS house, is when my husband gets home from work, he acts MORE excited to see Gucci than me! LOL

My girl is pretty loving! She has been crawling and laying on my chest alot lately. She is in a snuggle phase, I hope it never ends! 

Kara


----------



## Missy

OK- what does DH mean? is it Dear Husband? I noticed that a lot of you have DH's in your lives... If so-- my DH is more excited to see the boys than me when he comes home too--- but I have to say I don't wiggle my butt like they do either.


----------



## Lina

Missy, yes, DH stands for Dear Husband... and there are a lot of DHs around this board, which I guess it's a good thing since we don't want that many DiHs (Divorced Husband). ound:


----------



## Laurief

Well I finally had the camera out when Lexi was doing her fur belly sleep! Here she is in "all her glory"


----------



## Judy A

Yea, the old DH greats our girls with as much gusto as they great him. I get a pretty weak "hi" while they get a pretty good rubbing. Maybe it's because they are naked and have nice hair... I quess I should stop shaving and greet him in my birthday suit....


Here's Izzy with her belly exposed and Kai right along side of her.


----------



## Judy A

Here is granddog Zoey...she always has a ball in her mouth or next to her...I think she opened her eyes when I took this shot! Zoey will play fetch 24-7 if someone will do it with her. If not, she sits at the top of our basement steps, puts the ball down on the floor, pushes it with her paw, watches it go down, then runs after it to bring it back up the stairs and starts all over!! Her other game is to put the ball in a shoe, under the bed, or any other place she has to "work" at getting it out. She's really crazy for balls.....


----------



## Leeann

Judy that is so cute, my Monte is the same way. Even outside he will jump on a lawn chair with a ball then push it off so it will roll across the deck and he can chase after it. He loves those little tennis balls the most.


----------



## Judy A

Leeann, isn't it funny how they are all so different. Izzy could care less about toys most of the time and Zoey has to have one in her mouth or she goes crazy looking for one! Every once in awhile, Izzy will try to play tug-of-war with Zoey over a toy, but she definately has to be "in the mood"! It's nice to know that they can entertain themselves once in awhile!


----------



## Judy A

This isn't a belly shot, but it is Izzy's favorite position besides on her back. She loves to hang out of her bed while sleeping....


----------



## MaddiesMom

All these belly shots are so adorable! I just want to kiss all the bellies! I think its interesting how so many of our Havs also do the "curl around" with their heads when they're on their backs.


----------



## Judy A

They do seem to have a lot of the same tendancies.....I love the belly shots as they look so comfortable and peaceful......


----------



## marjrc

Judy A said:


> Yea, the old DH greats our girls with as much gusto as they great him. I get a pretty weak "hi" while they get a pretty good rubbing. Maybe it's because they are naked and have nice hair... I quess I should stop shaving and greet him in my birthday suit.....


LMBO!!!!!! ound: ound: ound: Too funny, Judy!! You are ALL too funny! LOL

Love the newest pics too. That 'hanging out of bed' look is a fave of Ricky's I don't know how that can be comfy, but I guess it is!


----------



## Lina

Love all the new pics! I can't believe Izzy sleeps like that! I would probably wake up with a huge crick in the neck! LOL.

I finally got a full belly shot of Kubrick the other day... every time I tried before he would wake up as soon as I turned the camera on and move. :frusty: But I got him this time!


----------



## Lina

Oh and just for kicks, here's one of him in the frog pose along with one more belly shot. Please don't kill me for posting so many pics! eace:


----------



## Missy

Lina, Kill you? We would kill you if you DIDN'T post them (well not kill you- just chastise you in threads.) 

Kubrick is my new favorite must have Hav.(MHS) He is a real looker. What is his color considered? Is he havana brown? Or is he a dark sable? My boys would sure like a new addition to the family any chance you're sick of him? LOL


----------



## Lina

LOL! Well I guess I'll tr to post more pictures of Kubrick to cure your MHS... or does that mean I'm enabling it? 

His breeder lists him as tri sable... I'm leaning towards sable as well as some of his roots are considerably lighter. I do hope he will retain some of his dark colors though!

And sorry I'm not sick of him yet. I already have a waiting list amongst friends and family of people who want him if I ever do get sick of him, I'll make sure to add you to the list. ound:


----------



## marjrc

We can never have too many pictures of Kubrick, Lina! His colors and face are so striking. Beautiful little boy you have there.


----------



## Laurief

I agree - I cant wait to give him a Big hug and cuddle in October! His colors are beautiful!!


----------



## Judy A

Lina, I agree....Kubrick is one striking dude!


----------



## JimMontana

Lina, gorgeous Kubrick and his coat -- looks so cuddly. I like your avatar pic too.


----------



## Amy R.

*Biscuit's fur belly~~and other strange~~poses.*

MISFIRE!
Gads, my first attempt to upload jpgs didn't work. How do I "resize manually"? My files are huge, 2816 x 2112.


----------



## Laurief

Amy, you have to open the picture in something, windows picture manager, then edit pictures & amend the size.Then same it with the amended size. Every time I take pics & get them into my system, I have to do the samething.
Laurie


----------



## Amy R.

Thanks, Laurie. I have a MAC, but I will figure it out, I hope. I'm new at this  . Can anyone w/a MAC guide me?


----------



## Olliesmom

try shrinkpictures.com - should work for Mac too - I hope


----------



## Brady's mom

Amy,
I love the new signature pics. The upside down one really looks like Brady. If Brady weren't a singleton, I would think they were long lost brothers!


----------



## marjrc

Here is one of Ricky, taken yesterday.


----------



## Amy R.

Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions. I will muddle through and hopefully get those fur belly shots up soon.

Thanks,* Karen*, so glad you like the new pix. You know, Biscuit, does have a brother somewhere in the Bay Area that I'm dying to locate, but the breeder is flakey about giving me the info. Anyway, it's fun to pretend that B & B _are_ brothers, and fun to share our dogs with one another on the Forum, where they are appreciated! My friends think I am nuts since I got Biscuit :biggrin1: Also, Biscuit's actual brother as a puppy looked even more like Brady than Biscuit does, with a whiter coat and a shorter muzzle. Cutie pies, all!


----------



## Laurief

Amy, I think that your signature picture is a GREAT belly shot!! Hanging off the couch like that. Biscuit really does look a lot like Brady - they are very handsome pups!! Is your breeder willing to give your email address to the brothers owners and leave it to them to contact you if they want?? My three are all siblings (all same dad, two same mom), my girlfriends two are also related (same dad, and Clark is Logans littermate), and we have a pup up the street who shares a Dad with mine) I love knowing that there are local pups who are related to mine, we trade stories, see how similar they are with mannerisms etc. I would bet that the other owner would love to have contact with you guys. 
Laurie


----------



## Amy R.

Thanks, Laurie. It's too bad that Biscuit and Brady live on opposite coasts! Actually, yeah, that is a belly shot and was one of the ones I was trying to post in this thread. Haven't had a chance to figure the photo reduction thing out yet, but at least could add it to my signature  He loves to sleep on top of the down back cushions on our sofa, and just does the funniest poses up there. I couldn't believe this one, like he was auditioning for Cirque du Soleil, LOL! Featuring the Flying Upside-Down Pup!!

My breeder seems very disorganized, to put it mildly, and has been really sick every time I called her. I haven't tried for awhile, but will do so again. How fun, Laurie, to be able to interact with all those great Havs in an extended family way!


----------



## radar_jones

Nice shot Marj. Very animated. I'll have to get one of Radar during the magic question I ask to get him to expose himself for me....."Belly Rub"....works every time.

Derek


----------



## Alexa

Here are a couple of my little boy Marley, the contortionist <g>


----------



## Missy

marley is sooo cute. belly rub from me.


----------



## Judy A

What a doll....the last one is too cute!!


----------



## marjrc

Ooooooooo, belly rubs from me too!!! What an adorable little guy!


----------



## Laurief

Marley is soo cute, I just want to kiss that belly!!!
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom

This is such a fun thread!! Great pictures of Marley. What a cutie!!


----------



## Olliesmom

A new belly shot!! Was too funny...you would think it would hurt on the hardwood floor!!


----------



## lfung5

I just love that pose!


----------



## Paige

Here's a belly shot of Preston sleeping, Reece and Nigel don't sleep this way, but Preston still does. We crack up at how twisted he gets his body, and then he will just stare at you and go off to never never landound:


----------



## Tiff

Oh yay, this thread is back! Here's more of Desi and his sisters.


----------



## Lina

Puppy bellies are SO CUTE! Loving little puppy Desi. 

This is my latest one of Kubrick. I love this picture because of his ears being flipped over like that... he is so immodest.


----------



## Callalilly

Here's our contribution to this wonderful thread. They are both of Miss Callie as a pup. She and Max love each so and I think this picture shows the bond they have started early on. I'll have to take a more recent picture of her because she loves to sleep in this position.


----------



## Leeann

I thought I had seen enough belly last nigh with Monte just wanting to be held like a baby on his back. But these pictures put a huge smile on my face this morning, I just want to rub & kiss everyone of them.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my, my second favorite thing!! #1 is Puppy breath! #2 is kissing pup bellies!! 
They are so adorable!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5

I am so glad this thread is back. I can't get enough of these fur belly shots! I always said these dogs are like people and this proves it.

The picture of Miss Callie and Max needs to be submitted to, Our Havanese magazine.


----------



## susaneckert

unfair !!!!! belly pictures oh my gosh !!!! now who cant resist one of these little one when you see them sleeping on there back with the belly so pink and soft


----------



## maryam187

*One of my favorite threads*

and finally I can post some pics in here myself, yeah!!!
These are pic of chubby Pablo 'sunny side up' w/ his sweet chubbier brother at 6 days.


----------



## marjrc

CUTE, CUTE, CUTE !!! I could just squeal, they are so cute!! LOVE the bellies and all that soft, fluffy fur spread out behind them. GREAT thread!


----------



## Thumper

Very cute!

I wish I could see the lil' cream one's belly! She is always laying on Pablo!! I see lap dog in her future! 

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Kara,
LOL, but 'she' is a 'he'!

PS: they call him DoDee (my suggestion) aka Dough Boy for now, cause he's sooo 'fat' ound:


----------



## Missy

look at pablo's little paws by his face...and that cute little white line up his nose!!!! oh yah the belly is real cute too....


----------



## Thumper

maryam187 said:


> Kara,
> LOL, but 'she' is a 'he'!
> 
> PS: they call him DoDee (my suggestion) aka Dough Boy for now, cause he's sooo 'fat' ound:


DOdee? Uhh.. I don't like that name  It reminds me of the "Dodi" that got killed with Princess Diana , so I'll call him Dough boy!  He doesn't look that fat. lol, They are both so precious! If you get a picture w/ dough boy's pink belly...I wanna SEE it! 

Kara


----------



## Olliesmom

Hers's another of Austin with Jan holding him when he was first born!!!

Check out the *ROYAL WAVE!!!!* ound:


----------



## maryam187

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OH MY OH OM OH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Missy

at first I thought it was a new picture of Pablo!!! Catherine, I am confused? is that Austin on the right on your avatar? that puppy picture has so much white!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom

Yes - Austin is the black and white parti on the avatar....here are more pix when he was a puppy....shows more- what happens is as the hair grows, whatever is on top becomes the main color...he is all white underneath and his blacks spots are long and hang over his white underneath....here you go!


----------



## maryam187

*OH MY GOSH!* His markings are *GORGEOUS*, so he basically looks like a Black dog from the front and like a mostly White one from the back? How cool is that??? Makes me even more excited about Pablo's future changes!!! How old is he on the last pic?


----------



## irnfit

I love all the belly shots, especially the tiny pups. You just want to kiss them all!


----------



## Thumper

He is SOOOOOOO adorable! I love his markings  Gorgeous! What a super litter! Cute cute cute!

Kara


----------



## Missy

Oh my Catherine, thanks for that puppy fix-- I think we need to set up a folder in the gallery just for puppy pictures-- a place to go every time MHS or puppyitis rears it's head---- Austin is just adorable-- then and now.


----------



## Olliesmom

Thank Jan for the cute cute pix!! Austin was 5.5 weeks in the last pix....ball of fur! He has the silky long coat now - and yes he is mostly black from the front and white under and mix in the back! I must say I love how the parti's have such distinct color - so white and sooooo black...not a cream color - it is just white.

I think Pablo is going to be very similar by his markings - altho he is going to have an adorable half white and half black face which will be just *TOO CUTE!!!* eace:

The pix below show how white and black he is!


----------



## maryam187

Wow, Catherine, that truly looks amazing! I always thought both of your babies were black!
Let's see what the Pablo pics this WE will reveal, my weekly Adrenalin level is slowly increasing...


----------



## Atomickittyn

Naptime!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oooooh....now that is relaxed! Would love to be able to sneak a cuddle and kiss!


----------



## Jane

Vicki,

You posted an avatar! It's great to be able to see you and Valentino. You are both beautiful!!


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, this one's for you from last playdate.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Jane, Thanks for noticing and for the sweet comments! You should see me right now though!


----------



## Jane

Doggie Nut said:


> Jane, Thanks for noticing and for the sweet comments! You should see me right now though!


Well, that's the great thing about being part of an online community!

We can chat while we're in our skivvies! Hee hee!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Awwww Michele - I never saw any of your pictures, I love that one!!!! Cant wait for more next week!


----------



## Atomickittyn

*just hangin' around next to mommy*

.


----------



## Lina

Awwww! What an adorable picture of Yoyo. Can I squeeze him? :hug:


----------



## Leslie

Here's Tori sleeping on my lap, showing off her fur-belly.


----------



## Missy

OMG!!! she is in Heaven!!! how long did you have to stay sitting like that? LOL 
look how relaxed she is... thanks for sending me to this thread Leslie.


----------



## Laurief

Gotta love those bellies - so kissable!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh gosh, Leslie, that is the sweetest picture. Tori is so relaxed, with just total trust in you. That's what's so appealing about these dogs.


----------



## mintchip

WOW great photos everyone!!!


----------



## Lina

Leslie, that is a really sweet picture! I'm sure you must have sat there with her on your lap until she woke up... I wouldn't want to get up either!


----------



## casperkeep

*Jiilee's belly!!!*

Here is a picture of Jillee sleeping on her back!!!! She loves to sleep on her back like that. Last night my husband and I were laughing at her because she was sleeping on her back and she kept moving her paws....who knows what she was dreaming about....do you think they dream? I wonder??? I can see the cat like tendacies in her!!!!! I love that!!!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh Jillee is so sweet. I'm sure she was having sweet dreams. They do seem to dream and Biscuit yips in a high pitched voice when he dreams. Funny, since his normal voice is so low.


----------



## Laurief

Last night after the playdate, all three of mine were crashed out on their backs! I would have grabbed the camera but I was too!! - and believe you-me, you do NOT want to see my belly!!


----------



## Lina

Megan, they do dream! Kubrick falls asleep on his back too and twitches his legs and then does this whiny noise... I've even heard him bark in his sleep, and he so rarely barks, it startled me. LOL. When he whines, though, I wake him up as I think he's having a nightmare... he always licks my hands after I do that, so maybe he really was having a nightmare and he thinks I did him a favor? :laugh:


----------



## Laurief

Lina, you are just like me, if they whine in their sleep, Lily will run over to see if they are ok, and I wake them cause I am concerned that they are having a nightmare too. Sometimes they do also bark in their sleep, it is too cute. Mine hiccup in their sleep a lot too, although it is not a true hiccup, but a whiney sound. It is too funnyl


----------



## pjewel

And here's Milo in all his glory.


----------



## Lina

What a cute belly! I love all his fur and the fact that his mouth is just a little bit open. LOL. What a cutie.


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> We all know they love the "paws in the air" sleeping!!!
> 
> Here are a few - (and just extra shots of my boys cause I thought they were cute!)
> 
> POST YOUR BELLIES!!! eace:


Holy cow, that's Austin's belly????? Aw, I want to kiss his little tummy. He's really growing up!


----------



## JASHavanese

I'm such a forum ditz that I didn't even know this folder was here! I'm half way through it and laughing out loud at some of the comments and enjoying the cute pictures.
You guys are bad for my sleep habits! I wanted to drop in for a minute before going to bed and I'm hooked on hav tummies now.


----------



## Missy

well now that you know it's here Jan how about some peter and mykee belly shots. I bet they have real cute ones!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Grei, now I really can't wait to meet Milo in person. He is so cute, even upside down.


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> well now that you know it's here Jan how about some peter and mykee belly shots. I bet they have real cute ones!!!!


Peter doesn't lay on his back but MyKee lets it all hang out. Here's a shot of him


----------



## Lina

Oh what a cutie that Mykee is ! Love the pink belly.


----------



## irnfit

Oh, he is as cute on his back as his is in front. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

Because I thought this thread was so cute I startled the heck out of my sleeping husband last night. :biggrin1: I started to go to bed and he and the dogs were already asleep so I grabbed the camera and took pictures with the flash. hoto: I caught Miss Ellie and my standard poodle belly up. Bandit had her head on my pillow and Lightning was laying like a gentleman next to my spoo.
Here's Miss Ellie


----------



## Brady's mom

All these cute bellies!!!!! Keep the fix coming!


----------



## havaluv

Oh my oh my! I just went through all 23 pages of this thread and my cheeks hurt from smiling so much! These are the cutest pictures and you are all so funny!  I've just been sitting here giggling! My new hav probably thinks his mommy is a nut!


----------



## Squirt

Squirt's favorite sleeping position.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my - I absolutely LOVE that little squirt - I think the name fits perfectly. Kiss that belly for me please!!


----------



## maryam187

Oh my Gosh, Squirt looks so fluffy and soft...


----------



## Lina

Squirt is too cute! I love her belly! :kiss:


----------



## marjrc

LOTS more snuggly soft bellies to see since I last checked. Great shots everyone!! You can't help but smile at the posts in this thread. 

Sammy is a vocal sleeper and will have bouts of a 'hiccup' sound. His body shakes with the sound and it's very high pitched. Funny, but makes me feel sad at the same time.......awwwwwww. Ricky looks likes a dead animal when he sleeps. He has all four paws in the air, the head twisted around and doesn't move. I see he's not the only Hav with that look! lol


----------



## havaluv

Oh that shot of Squirt!!!!!! Precious precious precious!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

JASHavanese said:


> Because I thought this thread was so cute I startled the heck out of my sleeping husband last night. :biggrin1: I started to go to bed and he and the dogs were already asleep so I grabbed the camera and took pictures with the flash. hoto: I caught Miss Ellie and my standard poodle belly up. Bandit had her head on my pillow and Lightning was laying like a gentleman next to my spoo.
> Here's Miss Ellie


HAHA! ound: I love it! And your hubby foot in the background!!! ound: I will have to take some nighttime shots too.

Gosh......SO many great pictures here lately! This is the cutest darned thread.

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Squirt said:


> Squirt's favorite sleeping position.


Wow! Squirt looks SO soft and cuddly.

When I first saw this picture, I thought the fur on his ears were colored!! LOL It took me a minute to realize it was a rope toy. Very cute!

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Oh, Kara ound:


----------



## Beamer

*Beamers belly*

Finally got some good pics of Beamer sleeping belly up!


----------



## dboudreau

Don't ya just love a good belly shot. Very sweet.


----------



## havaluv

AAAAWWWW, look at Beamer! So comfortably happy!


----------



## dboudreau

:bump:


----------



## Lina




----------



## Thumper

HOW Sweet! I wanna smother Kubrick w/ kisses!

Gucci has that pose, with her lil' paws curled, PRECIOUS! I LOOOVE this thread!

Kara


----------



## Guest

*Fur Bellys*

Here is Sophie basking her belly in the sun. I posted this in another thread today, as I am a newbie who has not read up on all of these pre-existing ones yet (I'm working on it though..! ound: )


----------



## maryam187

Wanna see my package? Gotta show your ID first!


----------



## Olliesmom

LMAO>>>>>

Love the black-out!!!ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Havtahava

Great thread to bump, Debbie!

Oh, I love Kubrick, Sophie and Pablo and laying on their backs. Cutie patooties!

I wish the clarity was better, but this is Hillary in the back seat of the car in her favorite position.


----------



## Lina

Maryam, you crack me up with the blacked out portion... I think we've all seen enough around here. 

And Hillary looks adorable! I love the flash of white on her paw. Too cute.


----------



## Olliesmom

Saw there were newbie members with sleeping shots!! Thought they would enjoy this thread!! eace:


----------



## maryam187

Meet Pablo Hefner ound:


----------



## Leeann

How cute Maryam, now all you need is 3 cream girls and he will be all set.


----------



## Lina

ound: ound: ound:

Maryam, that picture is too funny.


----------



## maryam187

Leeann, LOL, that's what I thought! Maybe Lilly, Gucci and Bella will join his highness?


----------



## lfung5

LOve the shot of Pablo in his smoking jacket!


----------



## kelrobin

Ok, I'm a newbie to this old thread, but these tummies are as cute as the snow pics! Not only are they all adorable, I love the names of your Havs too . . . Squirt is a great one! And I can't be left out without showing Jackson after a couple of weeks in his new home . . . he was 3 months . . . we call this one "Too Many Havatinis"


----------



## kelrobin

And too much football . . .


----------



## maryam187

Kathy, Jackson is adorable! How old is he now? And where in NC do you live??? Oh and of course :welcome: to the forum!!!


----------



## Lina

Kathy, :welcome: to the forum! Jackson sure is cute! I love that second picture. He looks completely happy to be wiped out.


----------



## kelrobin

Maryam, _love_ Pablo's Hefner pic . . . looks like he's winking. I am in Winston . . . not far! Have yet to see any other Havs here, although I know there are a few. Do we have any kind of Hav group nearby?


----------



## kelrobin

Sorry . . . forgot to answer that Jackson is 5 months . . . losing teeth by the day :brushteeth:


----------



## maryam187

:whoo: Kathy! Winston is only 20 min. away! :whoo: I only know one other family with a Hav (Junebug). They're a great and friendly family and our dogs love to play rough together! Maybe we can create our own little NC-playdate soon!!! Oh I'm SO happy! How old is Jackson?


----------



## maryam187

Oh, cool. Pablo is 5.5 months and I found a premolar today, tee hee. They're going to have a blast!


----------



## anneks

Jackson is so cute. I love the one with the balls all around him. He looks very worn out.


----------



## Moko

Molly hangs so precipitously off the couch, but she NEVER falls off!


----------



## irnfit

I love the new belly pics. Too cute!


----------



## anneks

So cute and I love all the ticking on her Belly.


----------



## kelrobin

I love Molly's freckles on her tummy! Jackson has lots of subtle ones on his pink little belly. I actually think he got a little sunburned the other day when we had bright sun and he was out a lot. That night he looked like a little strawberry when he turned over and showed me his tickle spots. Can they get sunburned?


----------



## Lina

Molly's ticking is too cute! 

Kathy, yes, dogs can get sunburned! They actually sell dog sunscreen if you ever take them out to a place where you think they will get sunburned easily.


----------



## JanB

The first pic is shortly after we brought Tessa home. The second one is a onesie belly shot taken tonight. The onesie is because she was spayed last Thursday. Maybe not a "belly" shot but cute nonetheless


----------



## Lina

Tessa is so sweet!


----------



## Poornima

Lizzie loves to be tickled on her belly. She has broad smile everytime we tickle her and she pleads for the belly rubs. I wish I could take a hoto: when she is smiling as I tickle her. In the second picture, she is pleading to be tickled. In the third picture there is a hint of her smile when I had just tickled her.


----------



## Lina

Poornima, great pictures! Lizzie is too cute for words, though I'm not sure if she's as distinguished as her name sake... maybe in time.


----------



## Poornima

Thanks Lina! Acutally, Lizzie is a lot reserved and not as spunky as her name sake. She is a tough little girl though to put up with Benji's exuberance. She tends to watch from the sidelines all the action when we have company. She loves to play with Benji and her toys and they both have a ball everyday. It is a wonderful that they are so inseparable. 

I hope you will get to add your new furbaby in two years. I know Kubrick will be delighted to have a brother or sister.


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> We all know they love the "paws in the air" sleeping!!!
> 
> Here are a few - (and just extra shots of my boys cause I thought they were cute!)
> 
> POST YOUR BELLIES!!! eace:


LOL I wasn't paying attention to who posted and was thinking that one dog looked exactly like Austin. I need more sleep Catherine <G> Give him a kiss from us please.


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> What's funny in THIS house, is when my husband gets home from work, he acts MORE excited to see Gucci than me! LOL
> 
> Kara


I wait in line for my kiss. First the dogs, then he finally makes it to me. Hm, maybe I'll try wearing something really sexy and see if I'm still last in line.


----------



## JASHavanese

maryam187 said:


> Meet Pablo Hefner ound:


Maryam that looks like the bath robe my furkids have. It comes in really handy after baths!


----------



## Leslie

Awww.... These new belly shots of Jackson (what a cutie!), Molly (love her "freckles"), Lizzie (great smiles), and poor little Tessa (feel better soon, sweetheart!) are adorable! Great pix, ladies!


----------



## Jane

Poornima,

Lizzie is such a cute little puff-girl! I will miss seeing her grow up when you move to LI....:hurt:


----------



## JanB

JASHavanese said:


> I wait in line for my kiss. First the dogs, then he finally makes it to me. Hm, maybe I'll try wearing something really sexy and see if I'm still last in line.


I once jokingly complained to DH that the dog got more attention than me when he gets home. He told me that if I showed up at the door wagging my "tail", and then turned over on my back (with my legs spread) for a belly rub I'd get a LOT of attention too! ound:


----------



## Leeann

JanB said:


> I once jokingly complained to DH that the dog got more attention than me when he gets home. He told me that if I showed up at the door wagging my "tail", and then turned over on my back (with my legs spread) for a belly rub I'd get a LOT of attention too! ound:


ound:ound: Thanks Jan, I needed a really good laugh for the day


----------



## Denise

Here a some of Lucky sleeping in his crate.


----------



## Laurief

These belly shots get better and better!! Rubs to all!


----------



## kelrobin

They are definitely the uninhibited breed! Maybe the exhibitionist breed . . .


----------



## anneks

I love all the belly shots. They look so soft and begging for belly rubs and kisses.


----------



## Missy

Cash's favorite position


----------



## irnfit

How cute is that. You just want to snatch him up and give him belly rubs.


----------



## Doggie Nut

How cute is he?? Love his coat!


----------



## Lina

Missy, that is one of the cutest pictures of Cash I have ever seen! Can I squish him? :hug:


----------



## JanB

Cute little Lucky 

Missy, I always thought Cash was all black. Thanks for showing us that sweet white belly. How cute he is! 

I hope all our pups got some good belly rubs just for being adorable.


----------



## Redorr

*Fur Belly before shaving for spay*

I found a pic of Lola pre-spay. Her black head disappears on my black carpet and she is all fur belly!


----------



## Jane

I love all these furry belly shots! I couldn't resist....here's Lincoln yesterday...


----------



## Lina

Oh Lincoln is SO furry! LOL. I love it.


----------



## Jane

Lina said:


> Oh Lincoln is SO furry! LOL. I love it.


Thanks, Lina! He is getting his puff back after losing so much coat from the Prednisone. His legs are still pretty sparse though.


----------



## Leeann

I really wish I could give belly rubs through my computer.. every time a picture is added I just want to reach out and rub them they are all so adorable.


----------



## marjrc

Oh, look at all the belly pics since my last visit to this thread! How cute!! I love how all their fur falls to the sides of them and is sooooooooooo fluffy. These guys are all so huggable and squishable! 

Cash's cut is adorable! I am going to get Ricky cut again, and hope he looks that good.

Jan, I've said the same thing to hubby! HA !


----------



## dboudreau

Finally got a fur belly shot of Delilah.


----------



## Lina

haha! I love when they splay out all the way like that. Too cute.


----------



## Redorr

This thread gives me MHS - I wish I had all of these fur babies! Uh oh, I bould be joining the SPSL!


----------



## Olliesmom

*Gotta start this again!!

A new FUR BELLY shot!!*


----------



## Missy

GFETE!!!!!!! (grinning from ear to ear)


----------



## havaluv

aaaaawwww, it's a good life!


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> *Gotta start this again!!
> 
> A new FUR BELLY shot!!*


Awwwwwwwww how cute!! Give that little tummy a kiss for us. :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## JASHavanese

We went over to MyKee's house (a puppy from Bandit's last litter) on Saturday. He's such a doll. He flips over on his back and plays with a chew toy with his front paws. I took this picture with my cell phone and he was wiggling around so it's not very clear. His head is up where the chew toy is :biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom

Must be in the genes!!

There are a few pix of Austin in the "prefer black or white" thread Jan! You should look at them!


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> Must be in the genes!!
> 
> There are a few pix of Austin in the "prefer black or white" thread Jan! You should look at them!


CATHERINE!! LOL you're talking to THE forum ditz. Ok, let me see if I can find the thread. I remember one time you sent me on a hunt in here that took over an hour. It probably would have taken you a minute  You could email me a link


----------



## Missy

Jan, We need more pictures of Mykee!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3955 Does this help!!!


----------



## irnfit

Jan, pretty please - more MyKee pics!


----------



## Leslie

Tori will play w/her toys and "chewies" exactly like her brother! I think it *must *be in the genes! ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Jan, We need more pictures of Mykee!!!!


He's coming over in a couple of weeks so I'll get some new ones of him. My gosh he turned out beautiful and has a personality like his Momma.


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3955 Does this help!!!


Sheesh, you can even go back and find things! :biggrin1: I did find a belly shot of Austin somewhere and saw this thread. Yesterday I had the dogs out back and Bandit was holding her tail just like Austin is in the picture and standing there posing. I think she gets on the computer and knows more about the forum than I do.
I posted a new picture of Bandit in the hav gallery...couldn't resist :biggrin1: http://havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=19004


----------



## JASHavanese

Leslie said:


> Tori will play w/her toys and "chewies" exactly like her brother! I think it *must *be in the genes! ound:


I'm going to have to ask Dee if EdDee plays like that. When it comes to anything that even resembles edible, Bandit is in too much of a hurry to get it into her tummy to play with it. Ellie is just the opposite and will nibble on things. She takes her goodies to the leather loveseat and once there, it's paws off to the other dogs and for some reason they respect that...even Bandit the Hoover who would steal MY last bite of food.


----------



## Havtahava

I forgot to post this photo taken last week...
Any time I look into the whelping box for the Oranges litter when they are sleeping, there is at least one of them on his back. They all love sleeping on their backs, so it was fun to catch all of them doing it at the same time.









(I also added this photo to the continuing topic on the puppies growing.)


----------



## Moko

*SO....*

...THIS is what happens to Molly after Billy leaves each afternoon! ound:


----------



## Janet Zee

Look at all those adorable pink bellies.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Pink bellies are the cutest! Makes me want a snuggle!


----------



## marjrc

Too sweet! Catherine, that's a great pic. Those puppies look way too comfy there, Kimberly, esp. that white one tucked up under the lip of the box. lol Awww... look at Molly, sprawled out without a care in the world. A gal after my own heart.  CUTE !


----------



## Judy A

The "kids" gave me a treat yesterday.....a double furbelly shot! I needed to be a bit taller to get the full effect, though!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

How *do* they sleep like this..... ???


----------



## irnfit

So cute! Gotta love those furbellys.


----------



## Olliesmom

Oh I just LOVE:bounce: this thread!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

these guys are so adorable. how do we stand ourselves and our awesome dogs?!


----------



## Redorr

Judy - how cool is that double shot of belly love! Could lead others of us to MHS!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Judy~ I LOVE IT!!!

I wonder, too, Amy. Just how _do_ we stand ourselves and our "over-the-moon" cute pups?


----------



## Me&2Girls

These are fabulous. Makes you just want to reach out and give great big tummy kisses.


----------



## Jane

I love all these belly shots!

But, Judy, what a treat - a double belly shot!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Kubrick is constantly "exposing" himself, as Spencer says. :laugh:



And this shot just made me laugh... you can't see his eyes, but he was watching me like that.


----------



## Laurief

I just want to kiss that belly!!!


----------



## Perugina

I'm bummed...Sophie had to get her belly shaved, she went through a horrible matting spell this summer. I just call it her "summer belly"


----------



## nelsongang

*Summer & Sammy belly shots *

One is of Summer as a puppy, the other of Sammy taken a couple weeks ago...and he's smiling


----------



## Missy

Oh I just want to give those bellies a raspberry!!!!


----------



## Maxmom

I just came across this thread, so I hope it's ok to add a picture.

Can you guess which end is which?


----------



## maryam187

LOL


----------



## Olliesmom

That is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Maxmom said:


> I just came across this thread, so I hope it's ok to add a picture.
> 
> Can you guess which end is which?


LOL... no, I can't guess which end is which! Adorable photo!


----------



## earthnut

The headless dog!







ound: Looks like a sea slug. ound:










Here's one of Domino in play!


----------



## dan924

Xander doing "Bang!" and sleeping...


----------



## imamurph




----------



## Maxmom

Aaaawwwww! So cute!


----------



## Jérôme

Here are Artus and Cisco sleeping


----------



## maryam187

This really is an awesome picture Jerome!


----------



## michi715

Great bellie shots everyone!


----------



## Olliesmom

For the welcomed newbies on the forum.....

here is the prelim to "sleeping havanese"

so many adorable pix!!!

a true hav trait...


----------



## Leslie

Just thought I'd :bump2: this thread as a compliment to our Nov. 2009 photo challenge. You just may recognize a few shots that have been "recycled"


----------



## psvzum

Omg, this is priceless! I've never seen this thread before and am just loving it. Love the belly pictures!!


----------



## galaxie

haha great thread! Roscoe loves sleeping, playing, and just relaxing on his back!


----------



## marltonmommy

Thanks for bumping this thread, here's my Skippy belly up, sleeping soundly and ready to take a fall!!! He's definitely my belly boy.


----------



## earfax

*had to joy the belly fun!!!*

mollie n bailey


----------



## kelrobin

Why oh why do they do this cute belly thing???? I thought maybe this was a new thread, and just realized it was so old that a bunch of the two and three year olds on here were puppies when this thread started (like mine!) And there's still nothing cuter than a teeny weeny pink baby belly . . . :baby:


----------



## galaxie

Roscoe LOVES to sleep on his back


----------



## onemoreokie

Always ready for a pink belly scratch.


----------



## KSC

I hope you can tell but this is Kipling twisted like a pretzel in his crate...his back legs are up and belly is showing while his front is twisted to the side...he insists he's comfortable like that....(his towel was in the wash..nomally he has a softer surface)


----------



## Maxmom

Cooper is only happy to pose for a belly shot!


----------

